# newbe. rabbit sausage



## pitorico1 (Apr 20, 2017)

ben reading the threads all morning and i learned so much.i raise meat rabbit and i ben itchy about making a sausage whit rabbit. anyone has a good recipes? thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 20, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!

Sorry I can't help with the sausage recipe, but I'm sure someone on here has one.

Al


----------



## tallbm (Apr 20, 2017)

pitorico1 said:


> ben reading the threads all morning and i learned so much.i raise meat rabbit and i ben itchy about making a sausage whit rabbit. anyone has a good recipes? thanks


Hi there and welcome!

I don't have any recipes but I look forward to seeing what you produce.  I ate at the Lonesome Dove restaurant in downtown Austin a week or so ago and their rattlesnake and rabbit sausages were awesome!  All of their food was top notch... and the price reflect it.  It was definitely worth every penny though.

I don't know how much sausage experience you have but I make and like to suggest an 80% meat to 20% fat ratio with sausage.  Especially with lean meat like game meat.  I imagine your rabbits are lean as well.  If not, it seems humans don't particularly care so much for any fat other than beef or pork fat these days.

Because of this fat taste preference thing, I also suggest you look into buying pork back fat from your butcher to meet the fat requirements for your sausages.  If you clean your rabbit meat well of any fat and excess skin to avoid "gamey" flavors you will need to fat to add for the sausage making.

Also 80/20 makes the math simple.  4 pounds meat 1 pound fat = 5 pounds sausage.  8 pounds meat 2 pounds fat = 10 pounds sausage.  You can do the simple math from there to do 15,20,25 pounds, etc.

I hope this info helps and I look forward to seeing what you post!


----------



## sauced (Apr 20, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 20, 2017)

Just grind some pork butt into the rabbit. No need to do the lean to fat ratio stuff. Or just buy pre ground pork and cut it in.


----------



## pitorico1 (Apr 20, 2017)

i do make some sausages before. i use alot of wild pork and venison, and smoke it.my rabbits have some fat on it but ill cut some pork fat to make it moist. well guys ill post some pictures wen i get it done. thanks


----------



## shyzabrau (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm sure that you have some rabbit recipes that you like - any seasonings that go well with other preparations of rabbit will go well with rabbit sausage. Maybe parsley, rosemary, sage, bay leaf, lemon-grass, coriander, or basil, in some combination.

Never hurts to start with a base of SPOG (Salt, Pepper, Onions, Garlic) (the latter in powdered form, typically). For five pounds of meat, I'd recommend 60 grams salt, and 50 grams each of the other three. If you make up a large batch of SPOG, you can start light, mix it up and make a taste patty.


----------

